# DIY Refarctory for your Furnace or Kiln



## rusty (Nov 16, 2010)

Credits backyard metals casting. Recipe for home made refractory suitable for furnace or kiln.
http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/refractories.html


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 16, 2010)

Geees gill,once again,Homerun!
I don't think that site could explain it any easier.
Thanks so very much.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey guys I just got off the phone with a local cement company (Cemex) and they have in stock ,Fireclay and Heatstop.Fireclay is an additive that is used to make the furnace that is on that link that gill posted,and heatstop is an actual,stand alone,refractory cement.
The Fireclay is 50lb for $14.50
The Heatstop is 50lb for $81.25
I do not know anything about either one,however the fireclay process(and the other materials)is much cheaper per pound at the end.


----------



## captain_toker (May 26, 2011)

i think in bulk sizes like 100+lbs would be about the same price to make it ill let them mixe it for the couple dollar differance in price well call me lazy


----------

